# Setup tank



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Just setup my 55 gallon, and got 2 fluval c4 hob filters
I guess what I want to ask is this enough for my 55?
Also it has 2 media compartments 1 has c-nodes and the larger has a carbon bag which I will change out but what should I put into that basket instead. Pot scrubbers??? Please advise me if u can or have these filters. If you have time check out the filter and advise me on what to do


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> Just setup my 55 gallon, and got 2 fluval c4 hob filters
> I guess what I want to ask is this enough for my 55?
> Also it has 2 media compartments 1 has c-nodes and the larger has a carbon bag which I will change out but what should I put into that basket instead. Pot scrubbers??? Please advise me if u can or have these filters. If you have time check out the filter and advise me on what to do


The C4 is a nice filter I run a couple. In the Red Media Basket I run Biomax but any Bio media will do. I also buy a large two ply sheet put out by Marineland it's very cheap most places online sell it under $5.00 or so. Point being I cut a strip that fits across the top of the red basket for additional mechnical filtration, one sheet will make enough to last a Long Time. Those two filters should be just fine on a 55 Gallon, if I where to add anything it would be a sponge filter with a power head or pump and at that only if your Bio load is heavy. Most folks here are big Aquaclear fans which are also great filters but I think the C series has been a nice upgrade that will catch on given a little time it's so simple to maintain and does a nice job. I just wish they would do a C5 to match the AC110?? Time well tell? Hope this helps a bit?


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

im not familiar with the filter so i hope this helps, but if possible get rid of the carbon. It does nothing for your tank that frequent water changes wont do. Its wasted space. Carbon is only good for two things. Getting rid of the "fish tank odor" and removing medicine from a tank. It never hurts to have some on hand in case you have to medicate a tank, but frequent water changes will keep the smell down too.

hopefully the filter design will allow you to put extra bio media in the area you are putting the carbon. if it does....it will make the filter that much more efficient. This is what i love about the aquaclear filters...they let you build your filter based on our needs of filtration since its a uniform design.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I personally have not dealt with the C4s but they look to be really good filters (have actually thought of getting myself one of these units awhile back but at the time I was looking at them, there was hardly any info on them. Let us know how it works for you) I have heard pretty solid reviews on them recently, the only down side I hear about is the water turnover rate with these are a little weak compared to other HOB; but if it's taking everything out and has a good biological filtration I wouldn't mind having my turnover rate a little lower, with the peace of mind knowing that the water entering and going out is being treated right. Compared to other filters that bypass a lot of debris and aren't that great in the bio department. Once you're done with your carbon throw it out and you can throw in some biomax or pot scrubbers where it's a good surface area for BB to grow on. And/or like others mention you can customize it by adding or removing certain things, depending on what are your tank needs.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes the C4 does have a slightly lower GPH but has allot more to go through before it is returned to the aquarium. The mechnical filtration has been turned vertical with a large two ply sponge. All you have to do to clean or change it is to slide out a frame that holds it in place. In the front is a red basket that is good sized and can hold anything you like. From there it travels up to a spraybar where it is discharged into a trickle filter. As easy to clean if not easier then the AC70. If you run them side by side you would be hard pressed to notice a flow differance without equipment to measure it. It's a nice option to the AC filters and realy is just a AC with a new layout I think the mechnical in particular is its best improvement there's no way for the water to bypass unless it's installed all wrong. No basket to float up if it gets dirty. Do I get my .02 cents for my Fluval advertisment opcorn: .


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I really like this filter. So I think I will take out the carbon and replace it with pot scrubbers and maybe some ceramic rings. What do you think


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Ill be starting my fish less cycle this weekend when water is up to temp so ill let you all know how these filters do with starting and keeping my cycle. Can't wait to finally have it ready for fish. 6 weeks is a while to wait.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

Its defenetly not going to take 6 weeks! You also need to think about it, its not just about leaving the tank running and hope its ready and cycled. You need to have some sort of ammonia, so the cycle starts up and the biological effects can take place. its not like saltwater... Freshwater are a bit more forgiving than saltwater. When I first set up my tank, and this was a while ago... I filled it up with water and treated with Prime. I let it run over night then the following the day I got a one inch Kenyi to put in the tank and just left him in there for a while. Then I started getting more fish, little at a time, because you cant just get 4 or 5 fish and throw them in there, then you will have a severe ammonia spike because your bio load is not capable of treating such a high volume of ammonia; which can result in casualties in some cases. This was back when I started off with a 36 bow front with a Marienland 350 Penguin HOB, then I moved up to a 55 gallon with two 350 Penguins and a Fluval 406; now I have a 120 gallon with 3 AC110 and the Fluval 406, now with 26 cichlids in total and a Pleco.
When I started off I never had a casualty except for one that had Malawi bloat and that was my fault for feeding them a high protein food. After that I took quick actions and got rid of that food, got replaced with some NLS. I have helped out a couple of friends set up there tank with the same method and not one fish has died. You can maybe get by without adding a fish and getting one of those little packets they sell that has ammonia to start up your cycle but you shouldnt sweat it, like I said Freshwater are a lot more forgiving than a saltwater set up


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> Its defenetly not going to take 6 weeks! You also need to think about it, its not just about leaving the tank running and hope its ready and cycled. You need to have some sort of ammonia, so the cycle starts up and the biological effects can take place. its not like saltwater... Freshwater are a bit more forgiving than saltwater. When I first set up my tank, and this was a while ago... I filled it up with water and treated with Prime. I let it run over night then the following the day I got a one inch Kenyi to put in the tank and just left him in there for a while. Then I started getting more fish, little at a time, because you cant just get 4 or 5 fish and throw them in there, then you will have a severe ammonia spike because your bio load is not capable of treating such a high volume of ammonia; which can result in casualties in some cases. This was back when I started off with a 36 bow front with a Marienland 350 Penguin HOB, then I moved up to a 55 gallon with two 350 Penguins and a Fluval 406; now I have a 120 gallon with 3 AC110 and the Fluval 406, now with 26 cichlids in total and a Pleco.
> When I started off I never had a casualty except for one that had Malawi bloat and that was my fault for feeding them a high protein food. After that I took quick actions and got rid of that food, got replaced with some NLS. I have helped out a couple of friends set up there tank with the same method and not one fish has died. You can maybe get by without adding a fish and getting one of those little packets they sell that has ammonia to start up your cycle but you shouldnt sweat it, like I said Freshwater are a lot more forgiving than a saltwater set up


I know I need ammonia. I just set the tank up but I used to have it setup a long time ago, and was on this site. You can go look at my old tank setup under user name Venom1441. I forgot the password for that email so I had to make a new name.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

ok hope everything goes well


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> ok hope everything goes well


Ya me too. I want to get my fish :fish: :dancing: :thumb:


----------



## eTrain (Oct 15, 2012)

I have one running my 40g by itself and it works just fine. I don't have experience with the ACs but from the looks of it there is no way it could compare to the 110. It's probably not ment to be compared to the 110 though.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> Ill be starting my fish less cycle this weekend when water is up to temp so ill let you all know how these filters do with starting and keeping my cycle. Can't wait to finally have it ready for fish. 6 weeks is a while to wait.


+1 I don't think it will take near six weeks, once the cycle is complete just add slow to allow the Bacteria to adjust. As you know you have flow rate adjusters on the top of the filter make sure to keep them on full except when you are cleaning or feeding. I think those two C4's will do just fine. the C4 compares to the AC70 which is one size down from the Aquaclear110 or AC110 (the king of HOB filters 500 GPH, it's a monister) the C4 is the largest in its series with no model equal to the 110 available yet(i have my fingers crossed they will)


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I like that the flow rate can be adjusted just by moving the intake tube over. Over all I think the design is better then the AC's I was gonna get a few of them but decided to get these after looking over them both. So far so good with them


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

It's realy a Aquaclear with the Media configured different. It also adds the fine filter pad the aquaclear does not have without adding it as a addition. Aquaclears one fault is that the media basket can start to float up if it becomes clogged this takes care of that issue. I think over time it will just be which media configuration you prefer they are both good. Do you have the lights, heater, media all picked out yet?


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I got a 200 watt heater and standard lights that came with tank for now I'm ordering the beamworks 800 from eBay soon. As for media not sure what to put in it looking for suggestions I know I'm gonna do potscrubbers


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

http://s1308.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... 7.jpg.html

This is my setup like I said I'm gonna add the lights soon and my power head this weekend when I get some suction cups to mount it


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Rockwork!! Cichlids will love that...all those little nook and cranies they love that stuff. With that Powerhead in addition your good to go. I want to add some Led Lighting my thing is that I live so far from decent fish stores that I have not seen enough yet to be sold on them? You can spending more on lighting than the tank cost. I'm currently using T5HO which I like OK. My only issue is that it tends to make albino fish look kinda blue. I have been also wanting to upgrade to a 180 or 220 so with this next setup I'm realy going to do some shopping. I have always wanted some Oscars as common and simple as they are, they are so smart almost not like a fish. As I have said before funny how we will spend $$$$ on a fish that cost $20.00 or so. I have three young albino's of which I will probably keep two, 4 large Silver Dollars, 1 Parrot Cichlid and 4 pretty good size Synodontis in my new tank and now I want bigger  .


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

hawkkerw said:


> Nice Rockwork!! Cichlids will love that...all those little nook and cranies they love that stuff. With that Powerhead in addition your good to go. I want to add some Led Lighting my thing is that I live so far from decent fish stores that I have not seen enough yet to be sold on them? You can spending more on lighting than the tank cost. I'm currently using T5HO which I like OK. My only issue is that it tends to make albino fish look kinda blue. I have been also wanting to upgrade to a 180 or 220 so with this next setup I'm realy going to do some shopping. I have always wanted some Oscars as common and simple as they are, they are so smart almost not like a fish. As I have said before funny how we will spend $$$$ on a fish that cost $20.00 or so. I have three young albino's of which I will probably keep two, 4 large Silver Dollars, 1 Parrot Cichlid and 4 pretty good size Synodontis in my new tank and now I want bigger  .


I'm gonna be upgrading this tank to a 250 after my anniversary in sept. the wall I have it on is 10 feet long so my wife has agreed that a tank 96"x24x24 would look great there so we are gonna get it for our anniversary she's the best.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

once you get that 250 you're defenetly going to need an overflow/sump, for that size of aquarium lol I got a friend who is building roughly a 3500 gallon aquarium which is taking up part of his garage and the whole wall from his living room is going to be the glass from the aquarium. cool part of all he'll have to dive in to make any sort of maintenance


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> once you get that 250 you're defenetly going to need an overflow/sump, for that size of aquarium lol I got a friend who is building roughly a 3500 gallon aquarium which is taking up part of his garage and the whole wall from his living room is going to be the glass from the aquarium. cool part of all he'll have to dive in to make any sort of maintenance


NAH!!!! all he will need is to add about 6 more C4's good to roll :thumb: Can you tell I like those little filters :dancing:


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> once you get that 250 you're defenetly going to need an overflow/sump, for that size of aquarium lol I got a friend who is building roughly a 3500 gallon aquarium which is taking up part of his garage and the whole wall from his living room is going to be the glass from the aquarium. cool part of all he'll have to dive in to make any sort of maintenance


Ya when I get it I plan on building my own sump system.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> once you get that 250 you're defenetly going to need an overflow/sump, for that size of aquarium lol I got a friend who is building roughly a 3500 gallon aquarium which is taking up part of his garage and the whole wall from his living room is going to be the glass from the aquarium. cool part of all he'll have to dive in to make any sort of maintenance


Then can you imagine having a tank you have to dive into for maintainence!! Lets see I'd need a super python, about 100 or so Ebo Jagers. A couple of dump trucks of gravel. A flatbed truck to bring in the decorations and a front end loader to place them. I wonder how many FX5's that would take? And lights maybe a truckload of Marineland led's. And a wet suit. then stock it with guppies and you'd have a worlds record not to mention you be a VIP at the Electric company and Water the water company you would need to be called when you where getting ready for a water change =D>


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> S2K_Alex said:
> 
> 
> > once you get that 250 you're defenetly going to need an overflow/sump, for that size of aquarium lol I got a friend who is building roughly a 3500 gallon aquarium which is taking up part of his garage and the whole wall from his living room is going to be the glass from the aquarium. cool part of all he'll have to dive in to make any sort of maintenance
> ...


Tape thats sounds great I's love to build one like that!! I am just not mechnical I'd need to hire someone to come in and build a sump though I have considered it with my next upgrade. I was just looking at a list of demensions earlier today I know with a perfecto you need to go with like a 265 to get that size. I wonder at what point do you need to modify the average house to have the floor hold that kinda weight? I mean when they build is there a rough standard?


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I'm a carpenter so ill be sureing up the floor under it and braceing the joist


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> I'm a carpenter so ill be sureing up the floor under it and braceing the joist


See thats a question I've been trying to figure with my next upgrade? My current tanks are sitting in a room that has a cement base but with a regular floor when does this need to be done (I know this will vary from house to house but say a stanard built floor how much weight can it handle)


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

hawkkerw said:


> tapout14 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a carpenter so ill be sureing up the floor under it and braceing the joist
> ...


Not to sure i would have to ask my father in law that one. He's the engineer I just build what they tell me too. I will be doing it either way just to be sure my tank would not separate the wall from the floor.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> hawkkerw said:
> 
> 
> > tapout14 said:
> ...


I tend to agree.....having the wall seperated from the floor may not be to good for the structure of the house :lol: I bet the C4 would still be running?


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

I have to say I am very happy with these filters. By far the BEST filters I've had. Holding a great cycle and keeps my tank crystal clear. And I love how customizable they are. VERY HAPPY


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad they are working out well. Good thing about this line of filter is the forefather has such a long record. They had to work hard on this design if it was to stand a chance against the Aquaclear, thus we get the benefit!! Still need the C5!!!!! Though


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

hawkkerw said:


> Glad they are working out well. Good thing about this line of filter is the forefather has such a long record. They had to work hard on this design if it was to stand a chance against the Aquaclear, thus we get the benefit!! Still need the C5!!!!! Though


Are yours super quite or do they have a little impeller hum. When I first got mine they were quiet now that I've done a few water changes and restarted them I get the impeller hum now.


----------

